# Best outfitting for Dancer?



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

its betty buzz... but I wanted to help you out anyway...

I'm not sure if your financial situation is the same as mine... aka crap. If it isn't, you may want to look into something a bit newer and smaller. Over the years, manufacturers have really made an effort to make boats for different sized people. I fit really well in the dancer years back and instructed in it in highschool.... I'm 6'2 and 200 lbs...

If you're going to keep the dancer, LOTS of foam to start. make sure your hips sit just below a lip of foam. A new backband can also help greatly. I don't know if you are using the original foot pegs or not, but replace them with a big foam bulkhead and that will snug things up.

Cheap used playboatish boats to consider....

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/swap/showproduct.php?product=11185&cat=17

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/swap/showproduct.php?product=10543&cat=18

Check out the EZ's (depending on height and weight) they were a fantastic boat for their day. You can find them at bargain basement prices on this site once the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## Erika Walters (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thank you so much!*



jeffy said:


> its betty buzz... but I wanted to help you out anyway...
> 
> I'm not sure if your financial situation is the same as mine... aka crap. If it isn't, you may want to look into something a bit newer and smaller. Over the years, manufacturers have really made an effort to make boats for different sized people. I fit really well in the dancer years back and instructed in it in highschool.... I'm 6'2 and 200 lbs...
> 
> ...


I will try this. how do people ship boats back and forth when we are so far apart? greyhound?


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

agreed, the best outfitting I found for my dancer was a riot glide 

just kidding, the dancer was a great way to learn, but it really is big and hard to get around when you're headed downstream, kind of a point it and go that way. 

I'd say the best thing to have would be good hip pads, like betty said, maybe even a lip above your hips (long as it doesn't cut into your side) if your hips will stay put you can do most anything better!

but I also agree that a smaller, even slightly newer boat would be the best way to move up in competency. Riots were my next boat of choice after the dancer because all my gear (read: my skirt) fit them. an old dominatrix, disco, or probably any of the newer ones would go for around $200 easily. keep an eye up here in CO, durango etc., but I see some coming from NM as well!


----------

